# Millie in the Garden - Playing around with some closer up shots



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Spent some time in the afternoon getting some closer up shots. I find it fascinating how different she looks form different angles


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

I swear she's more beautiful every time I see her. I love the one of her catching the ball :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

You've got a very nice lawn  :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> You've got a very nice lawn  :lol::lol::lol:


You wouldnt say that if you saw it this morning!!  It hadnt been cut in about 9 weeks and was knee height and reverting back to forest!

OH had to strim in with and industrial strimmer and cut it 3 times to shorter lengths each time before mowing it as short as he could! (He is hoping he wont have to mow it again as we are moving in 8 weeks!)

All this was done at 7am this morning hehe as Millie wa sactually getting to scared to go int he garden to pee! we found about 7 toys hidden in the 'forest'!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> You wouldnt say that if you saw it this morning!!  It hadnt been cut in about 9 weeks and was knee height and reverting back to forest!
> 
> OH had to strim in with and industrial strimmer and cut it 3 times to shorter lengths each time before mowing it as short as he could! (He is hoping he wont have to mow it again as we are moving in 8 weeks!)
> 
> All this was done at 7am this morning hehe as Millie wa sactually getting to scared to go int he garden to pee! we found about 7 toys hidden in the 'forest'!


LMAO! I realised mine was in need of cutting when Bumble went out in it and vanished :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

You have a very beautiful dog


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> LMAO! I realised mine was in need of cutting when Bumble went out in it and vanished :lol: xxxxxx


When _Bumble_ vanished
Our 'lawn' makes all 3 of ours vanish, & they're only ever so slighly taller than Bumble- NOT!
On the plus side, we've had some lovely butterflies & other wildlife this year, they probably won't like it when we eventually cut it


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> LMAO! I realised mine was in need of cutting when Bumble went out in it and vanished :lol: xxxxxx


Brave Bumby! Millie ave me evils every night I expected her to wee out there and walked around the longer tuff's! :blush:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> When _Bumble_ vanished
> Our 'lawn' makes all 3 of ours vanish, & they're only ever so slighly taller than Bumble- NOT!
> On the plus side, we've had some lovely butterflies & other wildlife this year, they probably won't like it when we eventually cut it


LOL! When I finally cut it it was full of spiders and they all ran into the middle like field mice do :blink:



Milliepoochie said:


> Brave Bumby! Millie ave me evils every night I expected her to wee out there and walked around the longer tuff's! :blush:


:lol: :lol: I'd love to have seen her face xxxxxxx


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Gorgeous photos! :001_wub:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Lovely photos, Millie is just soo adorable 

As for grass LOL I have a meadow where my garden should be 
sailor disapears... we have to look for his tail :blink:


----------



## Pheonix*Ella (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow, she's really gorgeous! Lovely, lovely dog


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Least you lot have long grass hmy: i have 20% grass, 20% wee'd on grass and 60% mud at the moment. You wouldnt think this time last year i had a brand new beautiful lawn. :laugh:


----------

